# Conectar electret a la mesa



## Josefe17 (May 23, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo una mesa de mezclas A.C. DM-500, con dos entradas de micro, y me gustaría conectar un electret a uno de los canales. Ya sé que lo tengo que polarizar, pero resula que tengo muchos datos que chocan entre sí. Tras jugar con él ayer, conectándolo a la mesa, llegó a sonar tocando mucho las conexiones. En ese canal un dinámico va bién. También añado que si le conecto al PC va, pero si conecto un dinámico también, por lo que no entiendo una alimentación, ya que ambos jack son mono. Hay muchas cosas que no me cudran tras leer un rato, por lo que a ver si alguen es tan amable de aclararme el lío.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Electronec (May 23, 2010)

Prueba a intercalar un previo con muy poca ganancia a modo de aislador.

Y con respecto al lo del PC;
la placa base entrega realimentación a la entrada micro, de esta forma los electret si funcionan. Ejemplo:  Los auriculares con micro tipo recepcionsta telefónica.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2010)

Las capsulas electret tipo pc y similares es necesario alimentarlos como minimo con una tension de 5V o mas-
Hay 2 modelos el de 3hilos y el mas comun de 2 hilos.

El tipico de 2 hilos debes alimentarlos con 5-12V y una resistencia de unos 2.2kilohoms 1/4W.

5-12V-------resistencia 2k2--------------+----(condensador)------entrata mesa mezclas
                                                 Mic
masa-------------------------------------------+----------masa 

con una simple pila de 9V o 4 de 1.5V deberia funcionar a la primera, el consumo es ridiculo.

Si no funciona, añade un condensador 100nF entre la union de la resistencia y la entrada por hacen algunn tipo de adaptacion de impedancias.

El electret da mas señal que uno dinamico o sea que por señal no deberia faltar.


El truco esta en la pila y la resistencia de unos 2k2

http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/microphone_powering.html


----------



## Josefe17 (May 23, 2010)

Lo curioso de esos auriculares (telefonista) es que llevan sólo dos cables, por lo que pregunto cómo lo hacen para dar alimentación


----------



## Electronec (May 23, 2010)

Porque la realimentación está incorpoarada fisicamente en el circuito, en la entrada es decir;
la resistencia que comenta tiopepe 123 se encuentra realimentando la entrada y por médio del ya citado condensador adapta las inpedancias y aisla la entrada de la tensión que proporciona la resistencia de polarización del electret.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 23, 2010)

Y por qué si le meto un dinámico va???


----------

